# Amble council looking at overnight stop



## Dethy (Feb 13, 2021)

This is some positive news from a local council re overnight stop









						Prospect of a camper van parking facility for Amble by theambler.co.uk
					

The existing car park adjacent to the Shorebase Trust, which is in Warkworth Parish is deemed a possible site. Councillor Watson said, “All last summer we saw accommodation vehicles parking in unsuitable




					www.inyourarea.co.uk


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2021)

Great! Many positive comments on the site already. Fingers crossed, they may see the sense in the scheme!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, I've spotted one or two members from here have already made encouraging comments in response


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2021)

brilliant....just love amble.......


----------



## Dethy (Feb 13, 2021)

We live near amble and have always said that the area they’re proposing would make a great overnight for campers.


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2021)

Let us hope it happens, no harm in asking ....

... but remember that Northumberland County Council blocked many overnight spots when the unitary Council came into being.

On top of that, a Parish Councillor from High Hauxley campaigned and got overnighting stopped on the coast at Druridge. She then was elected on to Amble Council and we lost the existing spots in Amble shortly after. There will be strong opposition.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> Let us hope it happens, no harm in asking ....
> 
> ... but remember that Northumberland County Council blocked many overnight spots when the unitary Council came into being.
> 
> On top of that, a Parish Councillor from High Hauxley campaigned and got overnighting stopped on the coast at Druridge. She then was elected on to Amble Council and we lost the existing spots in Amble shortly after. There will be strong opposition.



You might well be right, Jim, but the pandemic could be a game changer.

"It's an ill wind"....?


----------

